# Help finding two films.



## pmsummer (Oct 24, 2014)

Two films had a lingering impact upon my musical memories, but I can't remember the films' names! 

Help!

1) The first was a minimalist (line drawings, no shading) animated short from the 1950s(?) that I would see on television as a child. It was about a small boy (post-war orphan?) with a violin. The simple and exaggerated scenery suggested either Italy or Spain, but the style seemed more like some animated works I've seen from Eastern Europe of that period. The music was a slow and plaintive violin solo work that I later associated with J.S. Bach (possibly Partita No.2 in D minor). No dialogue, just music.

Does anyone remember such a short film?

2) The second was a film from the early 1970s. It was a French detective film that I showed while working as a movie projectionist in college. I never saw the whole film, just the parts near the reel changes. In the climatic moment of the film, the scene switched back and forth between an orchestra playing Brahms' "Academic Festival Overture", and then to the protagonist detective running up a hill in an open field (the music playing uninterrupted).

Does anyone remember such a movie?


----------

